# Relic wants to know your favorite chapter



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

With DOW 2: Retribution just a little over a month away Relic is doing little poll of Marine chapters

Blood Ravens

Blood Angels

Dark Angels

Black Templars

Space Wolves

Thousand Sons

World Eaters

Death Guard

Emperor's Children

While I know it is only 9 of the chapters, it is likely that it is a limitation on boards system, and I'd gander that Relic will do another 2 polls to flesh out the rest of the Renown marines. 

And reading the address is insightful http://community.dawnofwar2.com/pol...e-please-vote-choosing-your-favorite-followin

which-these-chapters-would-you-see-*most-future-game*-please-vote-choosing-your-favorite-followin


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Word Bearers...but any chaos I good. I'll go with magnus sons.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Checked that one yesterday when they posted it on Facebook, found no Ultramarines, closed the site and did not give a shit about it after that... 

Heck, any of the Loyalists would be fine to me, but no Ultramarines option? Fuck off...


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

I would vote for Imperial Fists if they were an option but since there not......Dark angels FTW!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

WinZip said:


> I would vote for Imperial Fists if they were an option but since there not......Dark angels FTW!


Yes, Imperial Fists would be nice... They are second on my "I wana see them in the game" list...


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Yes, Imperial Fists would be nice... They are second on my "I wana see them in the game" list...


Would be great to see them in the game. the one thing that annoyed about the Ultra movie was how they portrayed the Imp. Fists. Me thinks they would have put up a much better fight, maybe even have won, but back to OP. Imperial Fists would be refreshing to see in the game rather then Blood Ravens.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

WinZip said:


> Would be great to see them in the game. the one thing that annoyed about the Ultra movie was how they portrayed the Imp. Fists. Me thinks they would have put up a much better fight, maybe even have won, but back to OP. Imperial Fists would be refreshing to see in the game rather then Blood Ravens.


But did the Imperial Fists not hold out for 3 weeks (Could have been days, cant remember...) without aid before only the Chaplain and the other remained? Thats a heck of a fight according to my book...


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Doelago said:


> But did the Imperial Fists not hold out for 3 weeks (Could have been days, cant remember...) without aid before only the Chaplain and the other remained? Thats a heck of a fight according to my book...


3 weeks it was  That is a long time to hold out, I just don't like to see my favorite chapter get there ass kicked:laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

WinZip said:


> 3 weeks it was  That is a long time to hold out, I just don't like to see my favorite chapter get there ass kicked:laugh:


They are indeed a mighty, and indeed a stubborn chapter, but what else could be expected from the noble children of Rogal Dorn? I bet that a company from any other chapter would have been wiped out in that time, so there is no shame in them getting all but wiped out in that time... k:

For Guilliman, Dorn and the Emperor! :victory:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Space Wolves... I want thunder wolves!


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

The last thing we need is more Ultramarines. Unless it's a pile of dead ones in a cutscene.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> Space Wolves... I want thunder wolves!


Not a chance. The coding and "balance" is already done, it's a case of creating a handful of army painter files - the textures and models on top of that will be complete - as will the voice acting.

This soon to release, it's nothing more than making the files read 5 different RGB values for custom battles.

Edti - just realised that it's for future games... eh, the same will apply with the basic game. Chapter Specifics such as TWC/SG/Crusader Squads won't likely be included.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

I find the lack of supporters for World Eaters disturbing. lol but my vote goes to Black Temps as their pious and vigerous zeal makes being a space marine a worth while ass kicking occupation.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Relic can kiss my ass, never mind what our favourite chapter is, worry about upping the number of units and men i can field


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Edit - just realised that it's for future games... eh, the same will apply with the basic game. Chapter Specifics such as TWC/SG/Crusader Squads won't likely be included.


And that effects me wanting them..... how, exactly?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I cant even login to the site to even vote, even tho my login details are correct, but if i could vote it would be death guard i think.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Blood Ravens all the way ... they got me into 40k and now I hardly ever play DoW. WTF?


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Dark Angels


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

IMO that's not a very great list. Though I'm not a fan of their primarch, my favourite chapters are probably the Imperial Fists & the Crimson Fists, purely because they're such stubborn bastards.


----------



## Logyn (Oct 8, 2009)

Methinks Grey Knights need to be on that list.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow... :shok: If Relic is asking players what they want, does that mean the games will start being... um, I dunno, good? :scratchhead:


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Since there are no Salamanders in list, 1000 sons.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

If I could find a way of voting, then I'd vote Black Templars or Wolves.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

1000 sounds or death guard.

Disappointing there no Salamanders option...


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

if i had to play loyalist i would like to see black templars, but i want CHAOS and i want Emperors Children. But Word Bearers would fit the chaos theme of relics game play as far as the good guy bad guy role.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

In a bizarre and entirely unexpected break with tradition I voted for the *Death Guard*.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I want to vote for the Emporers children. There are not enough Pink armoured perverts in the game.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

dark angels or salamnders for me


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Word Bearers, Grey Knights, Crimson Fists or Sons of Iron.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Is the poll closed over there? Didn't see any option to vote


----------



## Master_Marius (Sep 5, 2010)

Dark Angels for me.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

My fave chapter would be Propmarines. Secondary or tertiary plot device, otherwise uninteresting to base a game on and therefore giving way to some non-lame race as protagonists.

EDIT: Well, if I really had this choice of damnations. Black Templars or REAL Blood Angels, none of those sissy Blood Ravens.


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

Dark angels would be nice in dawn of war 3 as a playable race and having a campaign about finding the fallen and having raven wing and deathwing and dark angel special characters and black templars would be nice as well but then it would be hard to have a multi player option as there would need to be not chapter specific units in there.


----------

